# My (& Abbey's) review of the Water bottle



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

[attachment=30672SC_0018__5_.JPG]
I've had this water bottle attachment for about a week so far & I seem to really like it. :thumbsup: It doesn't "leak" but Abbey licks it so hard that water would fall from the spout as she drank. so I fixed the hanging crate bowl under it to catch the drips & it's worked out great! :smilie_daumenpos: Abbey's face is Never wet anymore! :chili: I wish I would have gotten the Single instead of the double now, but oh well. I do leave a bowl out too & she does seem to use it when she plays hard. I have ordered the Bayou bowl as well, so I think they will be a perfect combo! :chili: 

One question, however to those who have this attachment: Where do you find water bottles to fit it?  I have bought 2 different water bottles & neither fit it. I'm using a washed out pepsi bottle for now, but one of the reasons I went with this instead of another bayou bowl was so I could just swamp in clean fresh water & not have to wash anything up. If someone could let me know I'd appreciate it! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I am glad you like it!

Dasani fits the water bottle holder, and so do some of the flavored waters. Aquafina is another one. Keep looking, you'll find a water bottle that fits!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have been wanting to try that. I bought a hanging water bottle but never installed it. I may have to buy one of those tops that fit those water bottles.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> [attachment=30672SC_0018__5_.JPG]
> I've had this water bottle attachment for about a week so far & I seem to really like it. :thumbsup: It doesn't "leak" but Abbey licks it so hard that water would fall from the spout as she drank. so I fixed the hanging crate bowl under it to catch the drips & it's worked out great! :smilie_daumenpos: Abbey's face is Never wet anymore! :chili: I wish I would have gotten the Single instead of the double now, but oh well. I do leave a bowl out too & she does seem to use it when she plays hard. I have ordered the Bayou bowl as well, so I think they will be a perfect combo! :chili:
> 
> One question, however to those who have this attachment: Where do you find water bottles to fit it?  I have bought 2 different water bottles & neither fit it. I'm using a washed out pepsi bottle for now, but one of the reasons I went with this instead of another bayou bowl was so I could just swamp in clean fresh water & not have to wash anything up. If someone could let me know I'd appreciate it! :biggrin:[/B]


Any soda bottle or water bottle should fit. BUT there's a trick to it .... When you buy a water bottle or soda bottle and unscrew the cap for the first time, the cap comes off but the bottom ring of the cap stays on the bottle. You need to remove that bottom ring and then the bottle will fit just fine into your water bottle spigot.

Mary H


----------



## radiant1 (Jan 3, 2006)

I like this, where did you get it? TIA


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I like this, where did you get it? TIA[/B]


You can find them here
http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...&category=0


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> Oh I am glad you like it!
> 
> Dasani fits the water bottle holder, and so do some of the flavored waters. Aquafina is another one. Keep looking, you'll find a water bottle that fits![/B]


I also use the Dasani and Aquafina bottles but Bijou has the single blue ones of course. I bought two for home one for the car and one at my father's house. I think that they are great.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> I like this, where did you get it? TIA[/B]


Cindy Fern-King also sells them. No website but you can email her at [email protected]. She's got singles, doubles and the really little ones that fit nicely on the door of a crate for traveling.

MaryH


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Can someone tell me where I can find this? The link in this thread doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Topline has them:

toplinepet.com


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

I use the flavored water (sparking) from Walmart. Fits great!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Since you bought the 2 ways drinker why don't you fix the holder on the front side of the cage? that way, your pup could drink the water two ways (inside cage and outside). If you fix like this, it wont waste the drinker cause its 2 ways anyway xD


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That is a good suggestion, to remove the ring on the water bottle.
I'll have to try that.
And try the sparkling water bottles as suggested as well.
Mine was leaking so I'd stopped using it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Out of topic here: 

under the "new posts" section on my screen, I saw the title and date posted of this thread and was like "here we go again. It gotta be one of the spammers, pulling up an old thread". Then, I checked into the thread to realize: nope, it is just one of our members asking a question about it :tender: 

Guess I am going spam crazy lately :HistericalSmiley: ... I swear, those spammers are playing the "catch me if you can" game. Kindda similar to how Crystal is doing it with Snowy (in my signature picture) :smilie_tischkante: .....but we're gonna get'cha good , spammers, no matter how hard you try.

ok now that I had my "spam talk" written, :back2topic: and have an awesome Friday all.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Katkoota said:


> Out of topic here:
> 
> under the "new posts" section on my screen, I saw the title and date posted of this thread and was like "here we go again. It gotta be one of the spammers, pulling up an old thread". Then, I checked into the thread to realize: nope, it is just one of our members asking a question about it :tender:
> 
> ...


You new mods are doing a great job with the spam! I got an email notification late last night that the "bolting" thread was bumped by someone named Frankcute who was talking about horse trainers. I clicked on the link to go to SM to report it and it was already gone as was Frankcute! :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> You new mods are doing a great job with the spam! I got an email notification late last night that the "bolting" thread was bumped by someone named Frankcute who was talking about horse trainers. I clicked on the link to go to SM to report it and it was already gone as was Frankcute! :chili:


I know that you are one of the awesome ones who reports the spams. It's helpful at spotting and catching them quicker :aktion033: .... oh and although I love horses and enjoy reading about training them, Frankcute was in the wrong forum :HistericalSmiley: 
or to be more accurate, an annoying spammer:angry:

Thanks for helping us along. so appreciated :hugging:


----------

